
Why Not Having a CS Degree Is Awesome - praveenscience
https://dev.to/thecaitcode/why-not-having-a-cs-degree-is-awesome-he6
======
i_haz_rabies
Bootcamps are great if you want to work on basic web or mobile apps, but
you're gonna have to teach yourself a ton of the stuff you missed if you want
to branch out as a developer. Not knocking it... I did a bootcamp and have
been happily employed for years. But I've noticed that many of my classmates
and other bootcamp grads find that after their first junior dev job, they end
up doing product management or some other peripheral job rather than straight
up development.

------
downerending
You don't need a CS degree, but it'll be better for all concerned if you can
do most of what a good CS graduate can do.

I'm reminded of this famous blog posting:

[https://www.cracked.com/blog/6-harsh-truths-that-will-
make-y...](https://www.cracked.com/blog/6-harsh-truths-that-will-make-you-
better-person/)

